# buying celotex with no creosote in MD/PA ?



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I know there is a type of celotex with no creosote coating. Where do you buy yours?


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I shoot at The Galvestion archery club in Galvestion Indiana and i believe they have shot celotex sense 1964 when they started. But i don't know where they get it so send Rocky Kline an email and ask him where they get theres. I think they change some of it out about every 2 1/2 to 3 years. AC

[email protected]


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> I know there is a type of celotex with no creosote coating. Where do you buy yours?


FYI: The material you want is called 'hush board'. Contact Rattleman here on AT. He is President of Anne Arundel Archers and can tell you where to find it.


----------



## DFINN (Jun 24, 2007)

Do (can) Ya Use This For A Target?


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

*Hush Board*

We use this stuff at Anne Arundel Achers in Maryland. Yes you do use this for the target butts. Cut them in 16 inch by 48 inch pieces and stack them as high as needed so you can hang the target faces. Remember to make them a little bit larger then what you actually need so you can move the face around so not to blow out the same area. This stuff is carried by REAL lumber yards (NOt Home Depot. Lowes etc) I know this because I have checked. Ford Lumber Co. in Upper Marlboro use to carry it but I am not sure if they still so. I called last week and I think they are refering to the Hush Board as Homosote but I think they are wrong. The girl I spoke with didn't seem to be on the ball if you know what I mean. I guess I will need to take a trip to Upper Marlboro to check out what they have. If it happens to be Homosote then the price has gone up considerably. We bought this stuff last year for about $9/Sheet and the Homosote is $23.99/ Sheet. This stuff really makes a great Butt. No tar in the stuff means there is no tar to scrape off the arrows. Good Luck Ed


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*target*

try to contact va vince here on archery talk. they make a foam sheet that is much better than fiber board, regardless of name. foam is more arrow friendly. ask someone from spoke and wheel archery club in north carolina, they have pictures of thier targets on the field archery forum. they have nice targets as well.


----------



## Conucu (Mar 27, 2007)

*Targets*

The material you want is called "sound board". You can purchase it from a dry wall company. The manufacturer is Celotex. I had a tough time getting this right when I built my targets, so it's fresh in my mind. I ran all over town until I found a whole sale place that sold dry wall.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

There is a place in Missouri that has it in 1 inch thickness. works great


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

Spot Shooter2 is refering to Hubert Fiber Board in Missouri, Theirs has no creasote in it. We use it at our range and get 2 to 3 yrs out of 12"x48" sheets stacked up about 48" .


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I found a guy in VA/DC area that gets the stuff (Hush Board). I am paying $8.42/sheet and that includes delivery to our range. Call me if you need this guys number. Ed 443-463-0555


----------



## drooster (Nov 5, 2007)

*let me understand this...*

you guys are talking about layered targets. Are these targets compressed and if so, how do you do it? put weight on the top or use althread rods? any pics?
Every tryed using layered carpet?
thanks,
Hans


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Allthread rod works well on keeping the layered stuff good and tight. AC


----------

